# CAN'T KEEP A GOOD RENEGADE DOWN



## ATACXGYMCAPOEIRA (Nov 2, 2015)

The Atacx Gym is back. Hey there, everyone.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 2, 2015)

ATACXGYMCAPOEIRA said:


> The Atacx Gym is back. Hey there, everyone.


 Hey, Ras-weren't you "asked to leave," a while back?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey there right back at you. 

What style is that I have been doing a google search and I am getting Thai,tkd, capoeira all sorts of stuff. Am I on the right track there?


----------



## ATACXGYMCAPOEIRA (Nov 2, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Hey there right back at you.
> 
> What style is that I have been doing a google search and I am getting Thai,tkd, capoeira all sorts of stuff. Am I on the right track there?



My ATACX GYM does cover multiple styles, including the stuff you listed above. But the core of our teaching is NJIA UHURU, the Afrikan Montu facet of my family's fighting system. We're known most for our Street Warrior approach. Street Warrior "Capoeira" [ that's not the correct term for this Afrikan art ] and our Street Warrior Kenpo [ which like all Asian and Southeast Asian arts has Afrikan roots and/or influences ].
,


----------



## ATACXGYMCAPOEIRA (Nov 2, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Hey, Ras-weren't you "asked to leave," a while back?




Daaang bruthas got jokes, now!


----------



## elder999 (Nov 2, 2015)

ATACXGYMCAPOEIRA said:


> My ATACX GYM does cover multiple styles, including the stuff you listed above. But the core of our teaching is NJIA UHURU, the Afrikan Montu facet of my family's fighting system. We're known most for our Street Warrior approach. Street Warrior "Capoeira" [ that's not the correct term for this Afrikan art ] and our Street Warrior Kenpo [ which like all Asian and Southeast Asian arts has Afrikan roots and/or influences ].
> ,


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 3, 2015)

Ras came back….?

Dude…


----------



## Koshiki (Nov 3, 2015)

ATACXGYMCAPOEIRA said:


> My ATACX GYM does cover multiple styles, including the stuff you listed above. But the core of our teaching is NJIA UHURU, the Afrikan Montu facet of my family's fighting system. We're known most for our Street Warrior approach. Street Warrior "Capoeira" [ that's not the correct term for this Afrikan art ] and our Street Warrior Kenpo [ which like all Asian and Southeast Asian arts has Afrikan roots and/or influences ].
> ,



I'm going to guess Chris Parker and Mr. Atacx get along pretty well, no?


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 3, 2015)

To answer that, I give you this… spare some time, settle in, and make sure you grab a snack...

Sword and hammer pt. 1 and 2 | MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes, he was banned. Yes, he created a new account to evade the ban. Yes, he has been re-banned.


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 3, 2015)

What I kinda love is that he announced it… great way to break the rules and not get found out…


----------



## Koshiki (Nov 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Yes, he was banned. Yes, he created a new account to evade the ban. Yes, he has been re-banned.



Aw, disappointing. He seemed rather an entertaining fellow.


----------

